# Kakashi vs Accelerator



## Cave Jansen (Sep 1, 2014)

Distance: 100 meters


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 1, 2014)

Wasn't accelerator just machish 20 and weak to spatial manipulation?
Kakashi can either kamui raikiri or just kamui out  his head.(blitz is still a thing up to 200 meters)


----------



## Piecesis (Sep 1, 2014)

Accelerator is Mach 101 and is 351 petatons in DC


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 1, 2014)

Piecesis said:


> Accelerator is Mach 101 and is 351 petatons in DC


Current kakashi is mach 4k , can ignore dc via intangibility , dura and range with kamui.


----------



## bitethedust (Sep 1, 2014)

I've always heard that Accelerator has some sort of defense against spatial manipulation. How does that work? And how would it stack against Kamui?


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 1, 2014)

bitethedust said:


> I've always heard that Accelerator has some sort of defense against spatial manipulation. How does that work? And how would it stack against Kamui?


Accelerator has vetor manipulation which works perfectly fine against pretty much everything besides crazy hax (like Rw and strong spatial manipulation ) 
He can avoid shit like bfr and kuroko's level of spatial manipulation . 
Which is not as effective as plain dimensional cut like the one kakashi displayed With kamui raikiri (i dare to say even kamui shuriken  , but is debatable )


----------



## Piecesis (Sep 1, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Current kakashi is mach 4k , can ignore dc via intangibility , dura and range with kamui.



I know that, was just telling you his stats since you said mach 20.


----------



## Xelloss (Sep 1, 2014)

I am not sure this type of spartial manipulation works, the way it works its that as you appear you displace matter, which would involve movement, this is why teleport things to him doesn't work.


----------



## Regicide (Sep 1, 2014)

What? No.

In-verse teleportation doesn't work on him because of the quirks of how teleportation in the series works. It's not "jump between point A and point B" like other series, it's movement through higher dimensions.

Displacing matter has nothing to do with it and this thread is stupid.


----------



## Xelloss (Sep 1, 2014)

Its actually the displace of space that gets throw out of the windows, look how Kuroko could "cut" the foundation of a building by teleporting glass (well its my take I maybe wrong).


----------



## Regicide (Sep 1, 2014)

Again, has jackshit to do with why in-verse teleportation doesn't work on him.


----------



## Xelloss (Sep 1, 2014)

As I explain theory, the explanation its that it mess with the dimensional travel which leaves nothing but speculation, well I can see this is getting nowhere so I will drop it.


----------



## Regicide (Sep 1, 2014)

There's no speculation to be had.

You're suggesting something which is never implied at any point.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 1, 2014)

Xelloss is right though. Toaru's version of teleportation (at least the esper kind) works by traveling between dimensions so I could understand the point he's bringing up.


----------



## Regicide (Sep 1, 2014)

The point of contention isn't the dimension part.

It's that he's arguing the reason telefrags don't work on Accelerator is because the teleported object displaces the mass occupying the space teleported to. Which has never been suggested to be the reason, ever.


----------



## Regicide (Sep 1, 2014)

So unless there's some reason that Kakashi can't simply blink his opponent out of existence, I'm not seeing why this particular thread is still open.


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 1, 2014)

Does Asselerator have and answer  to Kakashi's intangibility or BFR?

Also, make this speed equal to avoid a speed blitz.


----------



## Xelloss (Sep 1, 2014)

To BFR no, I am still on the idea that his power won't work on decapitation or phase him, but teleport him to another dimension is possible. His wings may allow him (no prof) but we lack feats of that.

I am just wondering when did Kakashi got mach 4k?


----------



## Regicide (Sep 1, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Does Asselerator have and answer  to Kakashi's intangibility or BFR?


Short answer? No.

Long answer, nooooooooooooo.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 1, 2014)

Xelloss said:


> To BFR no, I am still on the idea that his power won't work on decapitation or phase him, but teleport him to another dimension is possible. His wings may allow him (no prof) but we lack feats of that.
> 
> I am just wondering when did Kakashi got mach 4k?



Honestly Kakashi has no real reason to get the speed boost as he didn't get any sort of physical powerup to anything but his eyes, so maybe he's mach 4k in reaction imo at most.


----------



## God (Sep 1, 2014)

kakashi is not mach 4k, can you idiots stop spouting ridiculous nonsense kthnx


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Sep 1, 2014)

Cubey said:


> kakashi is not mach 4k, can you idiots stop spouting ridiculous nonsense kthnx



In terms of reaction he is, since he was capable of reacting towards Kaguya's Bone spike.

Speed, it's unknown. All we know is that he does have some Rikudo chakra from Obito as it was confirmd but not to the point of Naruto/Sasuke so combat speed is an unknown like I said.


----------



## God (Sep 1, 2014)

he never showed any sort of speed of that level EVER
simply because he dodged an attack from kaguya does not equal mach 4k speed
you guys need to understand how to use powerscaling


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Sep 2, 2014)

Everyone and their mothers are mach 4k in Nardo, now.

lolcalcs


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Sep 2, 2014)

Cubey said:


> he never showed any sort of speed of that level EVER
> simply because he dodged an attack from kaguya does not equal mach 4k speed
> you guys need to understand how to use powerscaling



And what I'm teling you only his reaction speed is 4K since he was capable of reacting to Kaguya fine, who we know is capable of pressuring both Naruto and Sasuke with said attacks. 

Only his movement speed is in question, thats all.


----------



## God (Sep 2, 2014)

Agent of Chaos said:


> And what I'm teling you only his reaction speed is 4K since he was capable of reacting to Kaguya fine, who we know is capable of pressuring both Naruto and Sasuke with said attacks.
> 
> Only his movement speed is in question, thats all.



"he was capable of reacting to Kaguya fine"
"who we know is capable of pressuring both Naruto and Sasuke with said attacks"

neither of these two statements actually says anything

he couldnt dodge her ash bone attack, he had to cover with kamui
ur argument is flimsy at best, hilariously wrong at worst


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 2, 2014)

Cubey I want you to define the word reaction for me


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 2, 2014)

Well I'm still against scaling the speed of that Bijuu Bomb to anyone.And I still remember the retarded argument about it.

Also the Kaguya fight was full of PIS and retardation.


----------



## God (Sep 2, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> Cubey I want you to define the word reaction for me



i want you to define mach 4,000 for me


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 2, 2014)

I want you to define the word define for me .


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 2, 2014)

I don't give a darn about mach whatever

I give a darn about you apparently not understanding that Kakashi needs to react in order to use Kamui.


----------



## God (Sep 2, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> I don't give a darn about mach whatever
> 
> I give a darn about you apparently not understanding that Kakashi needs to react in order to use Kamui.



i dont give a darn about reacting whatever

i give a darn about kakashi not being anywhere near mach 4k, reaction or otherwise


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 2, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Honestly Kakashi has no real reason to get the speed boost as he didn't get any sort of physical powerup to anything but his eyes, so maybe he's mach 4k in reaction imo at most.


Sussano is a major speed boost factor (ps sussano by itself is already 20~ meters or so.
Also, he tagged kaguya of all people.
But yeah , is short movement speed at best not travel , just like half people in verse.


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 2, 2014)

Cubey said:


> i dont give a darn about reacting whatever
> 
> i give a darn about kakashi not being anywhere near mach 4k, reaction or otherwise


Hur... he can't be that fast because i say so ...hur 
That's cute 
Do you need a reasoning ? Kay.
V2 Juubi beam absolute low balling calc is mach 4k .(if you wanna argue calcs then go to the blog )
Kakashi reacted to kaguya bone which is faster than juubi beam because juubito , who can react just fine to the latter , can be easily blitzed by characters such as gai , nardo and sauce who shit their pants against said mighty bone .


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 2, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Hur... he can't be that fast because i say so ...hur
> That's cute
> Do you need a reasoning ? Kay.
> V2 Juubi beam absolute low balling calc is mach 4k .(if you wanna argue calcs then go to the blog )
> Kakashi reacted to kaguya bone which is faster than juubi beam because juubito , who can react just fine to the latter , can be easily blitzed by characters such as gai , nardo and sauce who shit their pants against said mighty bone .



Absolute low balling my ass.Flutter's calc had many faults that boosted the speed to what you Nardotards were fapping.

And no one has reacted to that bijuu bomb.


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 2, 2014)

White Hawk said:


> Absolute low balling my ass.Flutter's calc had many faults that boosted the speed to what you Nardotards were fapping.



Flutter calc was freaking mach 24k and is done by long
Waka's has none of the flutter's faults till someone proves otherwise


> And no one has reacted to that bijuu bomb.


Doesn't matter , people like nardo , gai and sauce reacted to stronger folk's bijuudamas, juubito on that matter reacted to his own which has way more energy (aka speed ) than v2 juubi's .


----------



## Regicide (Sep 2, 2014)

White Hawk said:


> Absolute low balling my ass.Flutter's calc had many faults that boosted the speed to what you Nardotards were fapping.
> 
> And no one has reacted to that bijuu bomb.


Flutter's version isn't even used anymore.

Waka revised it with a direct scaling.


----------



## Cave Jansen (Sep 2, 2014)

To be honest, i just wanted to see you guys argue like the good ol' days


----------



## LineageCold (Sep 2, 2014)

Are people seriously arguing that current kakashi isn't being scaled to mach 4k ?  


Not only does he have "Hagoromo chakra" inside of him, he has on- panel feats evading & taggin a "power up" version of kaguya ,


Blitzing to sakura location & saving her from kaguya chakra arms (which Naruto stated himself to be "insanely fast")

*Spoiler*: __ 









Throwing his kamui shurikens fast enough to out speed/intercept kaguya's chakra arm.




Even despite her getting a massive "power/speed" boost, kakashi was still able to react to her & also was able to tag her with a "Raikiri" (but thanks to her reactions, he was only able to hit her shoulder )


*Spoiler*: __ 








Current kakashi is easily being scaled to the mach 4k in both combat speed & reactions.


Also another quick note.

*Spoiler*: __ 



 People need to realize, Mach 4k is for people on V1/2 juubi & jewbito tier. People like "8 gated Gai, pre- shinju juudara/post jubidara, mystic Naruto , current kakashi, sasuke & kuguya are massively unqualifiably higher than mach 4k.


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 2, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> Are people seriously arguing that current kakashi isn't being scaled to mach 4k ?
> 
> 
> Not only does he have "Hagoromo chakra" inside of him, he has on- panel feats evading & taggin a "power up" version of kaguya ,
> ...


I guess nardo downplay will never end  
People arguing against v2 juubi speed being scalled to way stronger and faster beings while trying to scalle things like dofla strings and ichigo seireitei travel to zoro and renji. Go figure.


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 2, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Flutter calc was freaking mach 24k and is done by long
> Waka's has none of the flutter's faults till someone proves otherwise
> 
> Doesn't matter , people like nardo , gai and sauce reacted to stronger folk's bijuudamas, juubito on that matter reacted to his own which has way more energy (aka speed ) than v2 juubi's .



I'm talking about you calling Waka's calc low balling.It is not low balling.

What stronger folks bijuu dama?There hasn't been a bijuu dama as strong as that one except the huge one that Minato send away thanks to his power.

Also from what I remember,Juubito got the scaling because he could mold that black stuff into various things.Which in my opinion has nothing to do with how fast that thing travels.


----------



## LineageCold (Sep 2, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> I guess nardo downplay will never end
> People arguing against v2 juubi speed being scalled to way stronger and faster beings while trying to scalle things like dofla strings and ichigo seireitei travel to zoro and renji. Go figure.



Humans most of the time are double standard & hypocrites my friend.


But hey.


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 2, 2014)

White Hawk said:


> I'm talking about you calling Waka's calc low balling.It is not low balling.


yes , it is , the high end is mach 5k.
It uses a debrii freefall for timeframe
uses direct scalling from maps 
Uses the accepted tree size which no one could(or don't care enough to) debunk .


> What stronger folks bijuu dama?There hasn't been a bijuu dama as strong as that one except the huge one that Minato send away thanks to his power.


Madara goudama , juubito preta path (not a bjd , though)
Which was outspeeded and kicked by ashura nardo .


> Also from what I remember,Juubito got the scaling because he could mold that black stuff into various things.Which in my opinion has nothing to do with how fast that thing travels.


Actually it does, He can control and mold the black stuff at his will and occordingly with the situation, if he couldn't react to it , he wouldn't be able to keep track of the black stuff neither would change it.
Just like I need react/keep up with my arms speed if i want to aim/change a punch trajectory while punching someone.


----------



## God (Sep 2, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Hur... he can't be that fast because i say so ...hur
> That's cute
> Do you need a reasoning ? Kay.
> V2 Juubi beam absolute low balling calc is mach 4k .(if you wanna argue calcs then go to the blog )
> Kakashi reacted to kaguya bone which is faster than juubi beam because juubito , who can react just fine to the latter , can be easily blitzed by characters such as gai , nardo and sauce who shit their pants against said mighty bone .



You're stacking bro


----------



## LazyWaka (Sep 2, 2014)

Cubey said:


> You're stacking bro



That's not stacking. Stacking requires using one speed calc to calc another, which is not what is happening here. Here it's just simple fucking power scaling.


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 2, 2014)

Cubey said:


> You're stacking bro


No, i'm Scaling a bunch of faster characters from a slower which works just fine.(stacking has no business here)
Wrong scalling would be counting pis shit like lee and sakura reacting to juudara and seriously call it mach 4k.
Everything that i talked about happened at the same day and all.(doesn't matter ,though)


----------



## God (Sep 2, 2014)

No actually both of you are wrong

Someone dodged a bijuu bomb which was calced at x speed, and are slower than character a who was outsped by y who attacked kakashi and he was able to avoid it so kakashi is Mach 4k when he on his own has never displayed such a feat of speed.

Instead your arguments come down to "HE HAS HAGOROMO POWER" and "KAGUYA MISSED HIM"

No that is actually called fucking stacking

Bring some contextual evidence next time you spout bullshit


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 2, 2014)

Literally OS tier.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Sep 2, 2014)

Dartg pls

Cubey is going to take out his mafia game frustrations on you


----------



## Regicide (Sep 2, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> Literally OS tier.


Ouch, that's harsh.


----------



## God (Sep 2, 2014)

Your "burns" are quite terrible


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## LineageCold (Sep 3, 2014)

Cubey said:


> LoL derp, No actually both of you are wrong
> 
> Someone dodged a bijuu bomb which was calced at x speed, and are slower than character a who was outsped by y who attacked kakashi and he was able to avoid it so kakashi is Mach 4k when he on his own has never displayed such a feat of speed.
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 3, 2014)

Kakashi gets the highest scalling naruto verse has stop being retarded people.


----------



## Mambo (Sep 3, 2014)

It's not okay for mach 4000 kakashi.

But 1000 km dressrossa stadium apparently still not big enough


----------



## Katou (Sep 3, 2014)

What the fuck Happened in Naruto to get Kakashi in Accelerator's level?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 3, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> What the fuck Happened in Naruto to get Kakashi in Accelerator's level?



Ghostly powerup via Obito (who shouldn't have been that strong himself)


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 3, 2014)

Cubey said:


> Someone dodged a bijuu bomb which was calced at x speed, and are slower than character a who was outsped by y who attacked kakashi and he was able to avoid it so kakashi is Mach 4k when he on his own has never displayed such a feat of speed.


Reason why scalling is a thing.
Also, he consistently outrunned *kaguya* the entire chapter , it was not only the kamui , btw ,applied against a faster and stronger kaguya.


> Instead your arguments come down to "HE HAS HAGOROMO POWER" and "KAGUYA MISSED HIM"


Never said the first thing and whoever said was likely only backing up the argument of a legit speed boost (not Pis) which is valid.
Regarding the second she didn't just miss him , kakashi could activate kamui intangibility after she threw a bone and it passed through him.


> No that is actually called fucking stacking
> Bring some contextual evidence next time you spout bullshit


Only it isn't ,also there are others examples which lineage cold gave enough of a fuck to post there , what about read the thread next time?


----------



## Naruto Maelstrom Uchiha (Sep 3, 2014)

I love how myopic some posters are. 

The truth is for the purpose of this thread it doesnot matter exactly how fast Kakashi is
He is fast enough to Kamui accelerator. 

Furthermore, he is fast enough to Kamui/raikiri combo accelerator.


----------



## Piecesis (Sep 5, 2014)

Current Kakashi would lose.


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 5, 2014)

Piecesis said:


> Current Kakashi would lose.


Current kakashi is now below sakura ... again


----------

